# Wheel noise from T%



## 129127 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have recently bought a new Trooper. There a number of issues but the main gripe that is not being resolved is a noise from the passenger front wheel area"they" say its tyre nise but there is none from my side. The other thing is why does the back seat have to be so upright making it really uncomfortable when there is a silly little shef behind that does not fill the gap. the seat could go back so the shelf fills the gap and give an angle. Any ideas ?


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Davidio, 
Entirely agree about the back seat, I sat in it during a test drive and felt that I was sliding off it - kept looking for a non-existent grab handle. 
What is the dealer saying about the possibility of a modification?
We wanted a modification to our VW and went to Youngs Conversions of Bletchley. They were excellent, and will certainly take a look at your camper and tell you what is possible.
best of luck
lala


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

A friend bought a T5 California last year and also reported to his dealer some noise from the front wheels

They took it in to the workshop removed the wheels checked everything and reported back that all was ok.

I will ask him on Monday if he is still having problems

Why don't you swop the wheels over that may prove if its one of the wheels


----------

